#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  MS Word docs not showing MS Word icon

## musik7

I have an issue on one of my end users' computers which I am having trouble figuring out.  She previously had Libre Office installed, and when I installed Office Pro 2010, the icons on her Word docs have not changed over to the MS Word icon.  This does seem to be limited to only the Word files, as all of her Excel files are showing the Excel icon. I have tried the following:

- Verified that MS Word was the default program for .DOC/.DOCX files
- Verified that .DOC/.DOCX files do actually open in MS Word
- Uninstalled Libre Office
- Uninstalled and reinstalled Office Pro 2010
- Tried rebuilding the icon cache as listed here:
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...orum=w7itproui

Thanks in advance for the help.

----------


## macropod

In the Windows Control panel, navigate to Programs>Default Programs>Associate a file type or protocol with a specific program. Scroll down till you see the .doc & .docx types. Select one of these, then navigate to the Office 2010 folder (C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14) and choose 'WinWord.exe'. That is usually enough to ensure you get the correct file associations and icons.

----------


## musik7

The file types are actually already associated with MS Word, it's just the MS Word icon that isn't showing on the files.  The file association settings was the first thing I checked, so when that didn't work, I uninstalled Libre Office, and then reinstalled Office Pro 2010 hoping that would fix it, but still no luck.  Any other ideas?

----------


## macropod

Have you tried re-setting the association the way I described _since_ uninstalling Libre Office and reinstalling Office 2010?

----------

